# HR34 Stops Responding To Remote



## BigFoot48 (Aug 31, 2007)

Twice now, in the last five days, my HR34 has stopped responding to my remote's RF commands while watching a recorded program. Everything worked fine this morning for over an hour, fast forwarding, pausing, then it just stopped responding to any button on the remote. None of the controls on the front of the unit are responsive either. The first time I tried our other two remotes with the same negative results. A RBR is required to restore the function. (At least that button still works!)

What's going on here? Is this a problem with the latest update, or an indication of a failing unit?


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

Had this happen to me... Soft lock up, then hard lock up all in 1 minute. Remote was laagy, then nothing would work. Took RBR to fix. Then all went down hill after that in the weeks after. I'm on a new unit now after getting the run around from DTV for a month. Threatening to cancel is the only language they understand. Of course don't go that route at first, you may get a good rep that does care (it does happen from time to time) Only pull out the big guns when they push it to far for too long.


----------



## BigFoot48 (Aug 31, 2007)

Well, that's not very encouraging but thanks for the advice. If it goes south I'll let everyone know.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Same thing happened to me this past Monday BigFoot48. No response at all from either of my DTV remotes. A RBR fixed it. First time this has happened since it (HR34) was installed Feb. 11th, 2012. Wonder whats going on...


----------



## BigFoot48 (Aug 31, 2007)

Another remote/input failure today, this time while just listening to a music channel with one program being recorded. RBR required.


----------



## BigFoot48 (Aug 31, 2007)

A non-responsive failure last night, and again this morning with today's having the added feature of a self-reboot after about 30 minutes. I have posted this on the DTV forum where others have said they are experiencing it too: http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...e=x#e11197947&postID=11197947&postID=11197947


----------



## BigFoot48 (Aug 31, 2007)

I started hard drive tests this morning and had a (3011) FAIL on the SMART Short Test. I had a pass when I ran this about a week ago. When I posted that on the DTV forum thread I started, I was advised to call Tech Support and get a replacement HR34 as the drive was failing. Well, I did, and this was what I just posted on that thread:

"Just talked to Technical Service and this behavior is now a "known issue" and the software people are working on it and expect to issue a fix very soon. They have been instructed to not replace equipment or send a service person if this is the malfunction being reported. She said the "(3011) FAIL" code does not indicate a hard drive fail, and if I were having a hard drive failure it would be rebooting constantly. (Note, mine did self-reboot once, yesterday)."

I believe this, if it is indeed a software problem, is a result of the recent software update as it started after that update.


----------



## glen4cindy (Oct 19, 2006)

My wife experienced this same issue over the weekend.

Required a RBR as in the cases here above to regain control of the receiver.

No other problems with Genie so far.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

BigFoot48 said:


> I started hard drive tests this morning and had a (3011) FAIL on the SMART Short Test. I had a pass when I ran this about a week ago. When I posted that on the DTV forum thread I started, I was advised to call Tech Support and get a replacement HR34 as the drive was failing. Well, I did, and this was what I just posted on that thread:
> 
> "Just talked to Technical Service and this behavior is now a "known issue" and the software people are working on it and expect to issue a fix very soon. They have been instructed to not replace equipment or send a service person if this is the malfunction being reported. She said the "(3011) FAIL" code does not indicate a hard drive fail, and if I were having a hard drive failure it would be rebooting constantly. (Note, mine did self-reboot once, yesterday)."
> 
> I believe this, if it is indeed a software problem, is a result of the recent software update as it started after that update.


Don't believe that. It's "CSR speak" for "I don't really know what's causing your problem and I need to get on to the next call". Sometimes you just need to stretch the "truth" to get a replacement DVR. Any errors in those hard drive tests are a sure sign of trouble.


----------



## BigFoot48 (Aug 31, 2007)

Yes, I'm aware that blaming it on software is a replacement-deferral strategy and one that may require more aggressive "failures" to overcome, but in this case I willing to defer the nuclear option a few more days/weeks as I'm also thinking its a software problem as a result of the last update.

Later yesterday the SMART Long Test finished and showed a pass, so I reran the Short Test which had previously showed the 3011 Fail result, and this time it passed. I have not yet run the surface test or LBA rebuild, deferring them to after the next series of response freezes.


----------



## Hotelone (Feb 18, 2008)

This morning Firmware Watcher showed that the apparently problematic update, 0x66C, was not in the update stream for my HR24/100 anymore and an older(?) firmware, 0X62C was now current. 0x062C seems to be now current for all HR2x's. I forced an update and received 0X62C and my menu delays have apparently gone away. YMMV!

Edit: Lost all my Season Links with the "downdate", but all other settings, Favorites and recordings are there!


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

My C31 has started doing this on a regular basis too.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

BigFoot48 said:


> "Just talked to Technical Service and this behavior is now a "known issue" and the software people are working on it and expect to issue a fix very soon. They have been instructed to not replace equipment or send a service person if this is the malfunction being reported.


Heard that song and dance for a month +. They hear what they want to hear and dont look past there blind eye.


----------



## BigFoot48 (Aug 31, 2007)

Yet another non-responsive-remote event this morning while watching a program that was being recorded. I decided to wait until near the top of the hour to RBR to minimize the loss of the program content, but about 30 minutes later the 34 did a self-reboot.


----------



## glen4cindy (Oct 19, 2006)

BigFoot48 said:


> Yet another non-responsive-remote event this morning while watching a program that was being recorded. I decided to wait until near the top of the hour to RBR to minimize the loss of the program content, but about 30 minutes later the 34 did a self-reboot.


I also had another event last night. I was watching a recording on my Genie that resided on another DVR, the recording stalled, and while I was trying to restart the recording, the Genie became non-responsive.


----------



## BigFoot48 (Aug 31, 2007)

Halleluiah! I woke up to having software version 67E this morning. Hopefully this will solve my remote problem.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

BigFoot48 said:


> Halleluiah! I woke up to having software version 67E this morning. Hopefully this will solve my remote problem.


It appears to have at this point... Laag gone, remote issues gone. I suspect they were the same issue. Pause, start up seems to have been fixed also. Yet need to wait a few days for confirmation as that issue builds up as time goes by.

So far though im pleased... They finally got me to finally say "Good Job"


----------

